# White platinum spawn



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My imports came in and I have attempted a spawn. 

I believe this male has never spawned before, as he refused to build a nest. Female was very excited and ready to go, and they did breed and have successful wraps. Sadly the eggs just laid on the ground, save the ones the female attempted to take to the surface. 

As of right now, I have a few that I am hatching myself. Will be free swimming by tomorrow if they are healthy enough and I will give weekly updates on the progress as well as my next attempt for this pair.


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

Just for my info (Not A Betta Guy) what do you do to hatch those yourself ?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Add the eggs to a shallow container and float it in the spawn tank. Using a turkey baster move the eggs about ever so often. Usually works better with a nest to stick them in when they fall.


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

Heck if i had known it was that easy, LMAO  Thanks for the cheap education.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahaha! Yes it is easy, the hard part is the raising. Usually bettas will not eat it if it is not live foods. Of course it does help to have an antifungal agent. I do not have one, which figures. I gave mom my peroxide a week ago..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have some free swimmers! Not many and will be staying in their small containers until I see some growth. Vinegar eels on the menu for the first few days then straight on to BBS.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics  

Two days ago:
 
They enjoy eating in the moss of course. 

Buffet line hehe. 

And this is from today:


We can hope they keep the beautiful white coloration.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Silly me, I forgot mom and dad... 





Why I chose this female over the one sent with the male: 

Her topline is beautiful! Her finnage is nice and even, anal fin not overly long. Branching nice as shown, and personality is great! Wonderful mother, she has spawned twice for me, both times willing to help care for the eggs. 

My hopes for this spawn is even finnage, smooth color and great toplines.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

So pretty. Best of luck!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is what I see when the BBS hatch LOL 









Very pleased with the growth, and I see teeny ventral fins  Love these little babies.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, pretty cool and interesting. Thanks for sharing and the pics, will be looking for updates-Best of Luck...


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Great work. My wife thinks I'm crazy putting all hat effort into fish! Never fails, I'm down there puttering.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL, MY hubbs is the same. We have tanks everywhere!


----------

